# feet pad sizes different



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

hello, 

just out of curiosity ive always been wondering why the feet pad sizes of the 

front legs and back legs were different?

the front pads are bigger than the back leg pads..

i keep noticing it while i clip jongee's nails or trim the hair that grows inbetween her feet

hehe  

does anybody know why???


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

HAHA! I just noticed that!

I dunno, maybe because they put more pressure on their front feet to run

Is that why their butts are always in the air (lol the bunny hop) while the front of them stays firmly planted to the ground?

I honestly have no clue! But very COOL observation!


----------

